

Startup School Doodle Notes 2014 - gkoberger
http://startupnotes.org

======
tptacek
These notes are extremely well done. Thanks.

Starting a company is not the hardest thing you can do. It's not even close.
Nor should your company be your religion. If you think it should, reread David
Foster Wallace's Kenyon College speech.

~~~
gkoberger
Thanks Thomas.

I'll keep doing these sketch notes because they're valuable to me, however one
of the negatives is that it rewards speakers who use hyperbole and one-liners.

I also mean these to be a companion; everyone should watch the videos.

~~~
mikeleeorg
Fantastic job with these! And I would be totally okay with you paraphrasing
some of the speakers to summarize their key points in a short blurb and
illustration. I realize this more work for you, and perhaps some possible
misinterpretations, but I think the value would be higher than any unintended
consequences.

In any case, thank you for creating these!

------
IanMikutel
Absolutely love these. Bought the physical printed book version last year and
keep it on my desk for inspiration whenever I'm working on something and feel
like the world is working against me.

Will there be printed versions of this year's book?

~~~
gkoberger
Probably not – last year, I only did it because I was inspired by Watsi's talk
and wanted to try to give back somewhow. But it was a logistical nightmare;
it's really hard to get small runs of high quality book printing done for a
reasonable cost.

~~~
levlandau
startup idea? :)

------
Pxl_Buzzard
Thank you for putting the book / website up on Github[1]. I would love to see
more notes shared using the template you've provided.

1\.
[https://github.com/gkoberger/startupnotes](https://github.com/gkoberger/startupnotes)

------
willaone
This is fantastic. Great work. Random question: Is there an app/software you
used to do these doodles? I'd love to do something similar but I'm not as
artistically gifted. Thanks!

~~~
wmorein
I work for FiftyThree.

As Gregory mentioned, he used Paper for part of these. If you are interested
in trying it out, I recommend this video put together by Brad Ovenell-Carter -
he does a great job of giving tips even if you aren't artistic:
[http://www.ovenell-carter.com/uncategorized/sketchnote-
prime...](http://www.ovenell-carter.com/uncategorized/sketchnote-primer/)

------
nodesocket
Gregory, you've done it yet again. Amazing work. Thanks.

------
JulianReid
What a brilliant lot of notes, insightful inspiring and nice to see some great
minds feel a lot like we all do at times. I got a lot out of that cheers.

------
zzleeper
Is the what's up thing correct? When you have the numbers of people WhatsApp
has, you can't remove features (b/c 0.1% = millions of people)

I recall WA made many efforts to support multiple platforms, etc. but not sure
how far to take this comment.. (i.e. Facebook does it, Google does it, etc)

~~~
gkoberger
They do remove features, they just have to think long and hard about it. He
even mentioned a few features they're thinking of removing (such as the
broadcast feature).

------
FakeChrisDrayer
Very nice. From the outside, its fabulous to get a better picture of the scope
of startup school. TY.

------
kamikazi
I came across this only today and just want to say it's excellent. Beautifully
done. Thanks for putting it out.

------
purans
Good one! startup school was awesome this year! great talks and learnings!

------
genericone
Hate to be that guy (pedantic), but this stuck out like a sore thumb: 'Distill
your values ... "Collabtoration" ... '

~~~
gkoberger
Thanks! Will fix :)

EDIT: fixed!

------
srcmap
The page shows up incorrectly in ipad for me.

anyone else have the same issue?

------
taybin
Hang in there, Kitty!

Nice formatting.

